# Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced?



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

I saw this pic and thought, "Damn! My Dub would look awesome that color"
Only problem is.... What _is_ that color?


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced? (efritsch)*

kinda looks like dark metal of some sort...something tells me the pic is most likely enhanced somehow


----------



## OldBlue (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.alsacorp.com it looks like a chrome finish over black or something.


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (OldBlue)*

its photoshopped, and it is supposed to be chrome


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (absoluturq)*

Damn.
That would look hot as a real color.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced? (efritsch)*

Is it 50's? http://www.leftlanenews.com/20...l-ago/


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (absoluturq)*

Not photoshopped. It is a new paint process. It is extremely expensive.


----------



## Six13racer. (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (TheRealCarbonfiberGabe.)*

thats 50 Cents Murc. he had custom finished in ALL CHROME. you can literally see youreself in the paint liek a mirror on the entire car its crazyness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im a volkswagen kid anywawy.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Six13racer.)*

There was an episode of Overhaulin where they used this same paint process on the roof of a car that they did.
You start with multiple layers of a jet black base coat and then multiple layers of the special "chrome" coat.
After about 10 total layers are applied (not including clear coat), this is the end result! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:00 PM 5-26-2006_


----------



## VacantSkies88 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*








Holy ish!


----------



## ALTIMA (Oct 1, 2004)

yea its real ive seen that in person last year they had two chrome cars at sema a benz and a cobra


----------



## Tedluck (Oct 21, 2005)

I have wheels this color its called hyper black its a reflective style paint


----------



## roofadoofalus (Jul 2, 2006)

kind of reminds me of the platinum audi that was owned by some oil guy


----------



## SwitchBlade (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced? (OCDVW)*

Yeah that colour for real. Jeremey Clarkson from Top Gear test drove one with that colour.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

sick


----------



## veedubsport (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (scuderiavw)*

i saw renntechs chrome SL a few month back on the road here in west palm......


----------



## Audi_VWOwner (Apr 26, 2005)

What is a sick color is the chrome Jag that they had in Men's Journal must have list for '06 - That thing was whoa!


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (Audi_VWOwner)*

this guy is from my team he has his bmer painted chrome


----------



## VWGLI05 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (JOSER2K)*

Ford had a concept GT type car that was all CHROME like a mirror. SO SICK. def would be hard to keep clean. maybe you could use windex.


----------



## SilentKiller (Apr 29, 2006)

LAME, chome is for wheels not cars
Just because you can do something doesn't mean you should do it.


_Modified by SilentKiller at 12:55 AM 8-31-2006_


----------



## veedubsport (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (SilentKiller)*

with all the technology we have these days and automotive finishes have stayed relatively the same.....its nice to see some advancement such as this.....


----------



## Jetagli4 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (veedubsport)*

i think its just really clean that the sky is reflecting off of it


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced? (efritsch)*

That's 50's car it's all Chrome. Only reason it looks like a black or dark chrome is because the car is parked in a shadow. The work was done by Alascorp
50 got pulled over in that car the day he bought it on the streets of Manhattan with no plates, no insurance, no Ls etc...
Here is a link to this info so you don't have to go far to try and prove me wrong.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced? (BabyBlueA3)*

there's a guy on here that painted his jetta that color


----------



## dbbob1987 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced? (efritsch)*

it's a real paint color, but the car itself is only a preproduction mockup, prolly a clay one too


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced? (dbbob1987)*

This is definitely not a clay model. The car is in limited production right now. Reverend Run owns one and so does 50 Cent. This one actually belongs to 50.


----------



## Superbleeder (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced? (BabyBlueA3)*

thats not 50's car, i forgot, but i think its the original roadster concept car or something like that. they did it in that finish way before 50 cent.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced? (Superbleeder)*

that is one sick color!


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced? (x0xGTix0x)*

i was positive 50's car was not a roadster


----------



## 2aReg (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced? (geoff16vII)*

How's this for a factory color?








http://www.luxurymotors.com/in...ELAGO


----------



## vdubmx1 (Jul 25, 2006)

it is a factory color its called titanum (spell check) grey


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

Looks like primer.. wouldnt be my first choice but i would get over it once i realized hey its a Lambo!!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (StonedVW)*

Siiiick


----------



## 4cedboost (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

yep that is definitely 50 Cent's murcielago.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 21svwpassat (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced? (efritsch)*

LOOKS LIKE THE NEW BLACK CHROME FINISH I HAVE SEEN LATELY ON SOME RIMS AND A COUPLE OF SEMA CARS.


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Is this a special color or is it photoshop enhanced? (dbbob1987)*

unreal


----------



## Smachary (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.eastwood.com/text/c...d.mov


----------



## ae0652 (Jun 9, 2007)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (ae0652)*

That doesn't look like 50 cents car, his car is on the Alsa website, and it looks different than the car on here pictured. Here's the Alsa website link to 50 cents car.

http://alsacorp.com/company/50cent/50cent.htm


----------



## dubbinit (Jun 17, 2005)

That's not 50's car. We have 50's car for sale. His car is a roadster though. See link below.


----------

